# Freehand Routed / Hand Carved Sign



## RStorment (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's the first of several signs I have been commissioned to do for the apartment complex that I live in. Sign is approximately 12" tall by 26" long. My process: first rout the word "Welcome" and chisel the corners, then routing the background to 1/8" deep around the rest of the lettering and graphic. I hand carved the bulk of the background from there to 3/8" deep and fine-tuned the lettering, then added a little more texture with a small drum sander. Stained, painted, 4 good coats of clear poly. I actually got my inspiration for this process from a fellow in Benicia, CA whose website is here: http://www.carvedgraphics.net/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job RSorment 

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh wow, very nice!!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes,,,, beautiful sign, RStorment...nice to see other people doing some freehand routing,,, I am sure you will be getting request for a lot more of that work,,


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Beautifully routed sign. Nice to see some class work. :sold:


----------



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------

